# Aritsugu Kiritsuke Repair



## Dave Martell (Jul 7, 2013)

I got in this Aritsugu Kiritsuke with a broken tip, chips in the edges, with about a 45deg micro bevel. This maker's knives are among the hardest to sharpen let alone do repairs to and this one challenged me as usual. I wasn't to do a full refurb here, just a tip repair and sharpening so it's far from perfect, what do you think?


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice job Dave. Looks so good, I'd think it was photoshopped if it wasn't your work. Can I ask what you did to straighten the front edge back in line?


----------



## CanadianMan (Jul 7, 2013)

great job Dave, I'm dreading the day when I start thinning my A-type gyuto.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 7, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> Nice job Dave. Looks so good, I'd think it was photoshopped if it wasn't your work.



LOL Thanks! 




Mrmnms said:


> Can I ask what you did to straighten the front edge back in line?



I just ground down the hump and then took a tad bit off up near the top corner to make it look flat/even(ish). It'll pass.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 7, 2013)

CanadianMan said:


> great job Dave, I'm dreading the day when I start thinning my A-type gyuto.




Thanks and good luck with that A-type! :razz:


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 7, 2013)

It would pass for original.


----------



## Miles (Jul 10, 2013)

Very nice work indeed! I think it would pass for better than original.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Mike


----------

